# Professional masonry company



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont usualy advertise like this but hey times are tough and these tanks arent free 
We are a familly owned and operated masonry company,we have been in buisness 15+ years. Check us out at Stonewerks quality stonework

Thanks for looking,
Fraser


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow! That's some nice stonework!


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you,we love what we do and I hope that shows in our work


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Wowza that's a beauty. Must be even more gorgeous in person. Just out of curiosity, and I know nothing about the masonry business, how much would it cost to build something like that? I'm allowed to dream right?


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Wowza that's a beauty. Must be even more gorgeous in person. Just out of curiosity, and I know nothing about the masonry business, how much would it cost to build something like that? I'm allowed to dream right?


All depends on the stone, supply and instal can range from 18$/sqft to 100$. That fireplace shown is rather special we spent nearly 3 years cutting every stone on site (for the whole project) from rough stone we made hundreds of different sizes from 1/8''high and up,those beams were all made on site by others from old growth logs the owner found on a hike,he had a vision and the means to make it a reality,it was an honor to be a part of that project!!!!


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Someone contacted my partner about cutting aquaria rocks. I suppose I could work something out if anyone needed that done,but please contact me directly Im the fish nut hes a crabby old man lol


----------

